# Suche sehr gute Zeichen/Mal- und Illustration-Bücher



## shithead (9. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute. Ich hab zwar schon im Forum gesucht, aber irgendwie kam nichts richtiges bei raus .. also .. 
Ich kann zwar schon zeichnen und malen, aber für die Mappen-Prüfung bei der FH wird wohl noch nicht reichen. Deshalb such ich dringend gute Bücher für die Bereiche: 

1) Zeichnen: Bleistift, Kohle und was es sonst noch gibt 


2) Malen: Öl, Wasserfarben/Aquarell
Am besten Landschaften

+ kennt ihr diesen Maler von BBC, läuft immer sonntags auf dem türkischen Sender im Kabel, TRT-Int, der malt immer extrem faszinierende Bilder, würde gerne den Namen wissen, weil ich nicht so gut türkisch kann 


3) Illustration: Ich weiss, das umfasst eigentlich alles was gezeichnet wird, aber mich interessieren vor allem Illus von Menschen, Gesichtern und Körpern. Weil Menschen bzw Gesichter zeichnen ist leider gar nicht meine Stärke

Ich suche wirklich gute Bücher, die nicht nur für Profis gedacht sind, sondern die den Leser auch praktisch von anfang an begleiten, also zb. die richtigen Pinsel, Bleistifte, Copics etc erklärt und an Beispielen deren Ergenisse verdeutlicht .. also praktisch eine sehr gute Eier-Legende-Woll-Milch-Sau 

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus, und wenns geht bitte die Fragen mit 1),2),3) beantworten wegen der übersichtlichkeit und wenn geht Titel/ISBN angeben. Würd mich auf freuen wenn ihr mir Bücher nennt mit denen ihr gute aber auch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habt, damit ich weiss was ich kaufen kann und wovon ich besser die Finger lassen sollte.

bye shitty


----------



## PEZ (9. Januar 2004)

wow. Ein Buch das alles kann? Sag bescheid wenn du es gefunden hast. Ich hab ein ganzes Regal voll mit Büchern und trotzdem hab ich immer noch das Gefühl wirklich zeichnen lernt man am besten durch zeichnen und nicht durch Bücher. Nimm an Kurse teil (Aktzeichnen zum Bsp. -sehr schwer - sehr lehrreich) nimm dir immer und überall einen Skizzenblock mit hin) das bringt am meisten. zeichnen zeichnen zeichnen ;-)


----------



## shithead (9. Januar 2004)

nene  ich suche jeweils ein/mehrere bücher zu den 3 themengebieten
bye


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (9. Januar 2004)

Also ich kann mich da wirklich nur PEZ anschließen, Übung macht den Meister. Ansonsten kann ich Dir nur empfehlen, geh in eine Bibliothek oder einen gut sortierten Buchladen und leih Dir Bücher über die Anatomie des Menschen aus, da gibts massenhaft.
Zu Deinen anderen Themengebieten gibts ebenfalls zuhauf Bücher, inwieweit die für Dich relevant sind, musst Du herausfinden, das liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters.
Mit dem Name des Malers kuck ich mal, ich schau die Sendung auch öfters, der hat irgendeinen englischen Namen, Bob oder sowas 

//EDIT Bob Ross, heißt der 
http://www.bobross.de/shop/


----------



## Dacz (9. Januar 2004)

*Illu´s*

Da kannste mal in den Tips und Trick stöbern, die Suchfunktion nutzen und mal die anderen Forummitglieder fragen. Bin dort auch selber angemeldet.Comicforum


----------



## PEZ (9. Januar 2004)

Geil, meint ihr wirklich Bob "the joy of painting good old master" Ross ? (hab ich bisher nur aufm bayrischem fernsehn gesehen ... und da erst spät nachts so um 3 Uhr)     warum nur?  

Hier sind noch 2 Bücher die dir beim Thema Aktzeichnen weiterhelfen können. Ansonsten kann ich noch empfehlen ins Museum zu gehen oder Kunstbände zu studieren. (guck dir mal Radierungen oder Kohlezeichnungen von bekannten Künstlern an... da kann man sich ne Menge abschauen  )

Hier die 2 Bücher:

- Die Gestalt des Menschen (Bammes/Ravensburger)
Das Buch ist sehr teuer und eigentlich sowohl für Anfänger, wie auch für Profis interessant. Es sind sehr viele anatomische Zeichnungen drin, die zum weiteren Verständnis beim Aktzeichnen beitragen können. (wo liegt welcher Muskel etc.)
- Brune Hogarth´s Zeichenschule
Die günstigere Alternative. Dieses Buch hat mich glaub ich nur 20 Euro gekostet und ist für diesen Preis nicht schlecht. Das Buch ist weniger akademisch und geht mehr richtung Comiczeichnung.

Ein Buch zum Thema Copicmarker hab ich noch. 
Das heisst:
Ideen visualisieren. 
allerdings halte ich nicht so viel von Büchern wo bestimmte Techniken erklärt werden. Das sollte man sich zeigen lassen. Ist günstiger einfacher und effektiver.


----------

